# House of the derped - Derbyshire - Dec 14



## Mr beady (Jan 27, 2015)

Visited with wakey lad on the rodger rabbit Tuor. 

Only spent about half an hour inside pretty empty/small.

Pictures:




































​


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 27, 2015)

great photos well done


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice one, I liked this place  (Has the magic box gone missing??)


----------



## darbians (Jan 28, 2015)

Thats rather nice


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Mr beady (Jan 28, 2015)

Cheers peoples. Small but okay.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice one and great shots.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 28, 2015)

great to see what it really looks like great pics


----------



## smiler (Jan 28, 2015)

It seems to have a charm of it's own, I enjoyed looking Thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

Love little timecapsules like this, so poignant!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2015)

Cracking photos! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 23, 2015)

delicio said:


> Wow... where is this place?? would love to go!!



Derbyshire..

Cheers peoples


----------



## brickworx (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice one....i like that little place.


----------



## robbie1003 (Feb 23, 2015)

what a nice place to visit, love places like this, if only walls could talk.


----------

